
Literate Programming Considered Harmful - ingve
http://www.storytotell.org/literate-programming-considered-harmful/
======
PaulHoule
Classical literate programming involves you write programs in a radically
different way. If you have to run all your code through WEB and then build it
in PASCAL that is a problem.

Post-literate programming is about gathering together all the documentation
that already exists, such as specification, issue tracker contents, javadocs,
maven build data, etc, adding a little metadata and weaving it together with
source code, tests and sample data to explain all kinds of software systems,
especially legacy code.

------
CarolineW
A careful and balanced response has been submitted here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12397221](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12397221)

